# Recommend detailed in south east ?



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Looking to have my ttrs professionally cleaned up and swirl scratches taken out , can anyone recommend anybody out there for it ?


----------



## hugo- (Jul 28, 2012)

Where are you based?
I had mine done by a guy in Rayleigh.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi I am in Rayleigh. I've sent you my website link.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Oh great thanks a lot


----------



## CapoGT (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm looking for a Detailer in South London. Any recommendations


----------



## chaznik (Mar 27, 2011)

RefinedDetail


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

CapoGT said:


> I'm looking for a Detailer in South London. Any recommendations


Hi there I live fairly close to South London and offer detailing services. Let me know if you still require the services


----------

